# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Siemens espera alcanzar el 50% de participación tecnológica en depuración de aguas y automatización de regadío en CyL

## Embalses

Siemens pretende alcanzar en Castilla y León el 50 por ciento de participación tecnológica del mercado de depuración, reutilización de aguas residuales y automatización de regadíos con la instalación en la Comunidad de su Unidad del Agua .

La delegada regional de Siemens Castilla y León, Mónica de Francisco, y el director de la Unidad Negocio Agua, Gonzalo Laviña, presentaron hoy este departamento de la compañía, que pretende a lo largo de este año lanzar el negocio en la comunidad, donde ya trabajan en algunos proyectos concretos con organismos oficiales.

Mónica de Francisco explicó que las soluciones de la empresa ya se han presentado a instituciones y empresas con las que se han mantenido encuentros y mantiene planes de inversiones con los que, afirmó, se espera crear puestos de trabajo de alta cualificación, ya que necesitan especialistas.

Además, recordó que actualmente en España existe un plan de choque que se prolongará hasta 2015 en materia de agua y que supondrá importantes inversiones.

La empresa, que cumple en 2009 sus 100 con presencia en la Región, cuenta actualmente con 25 trabajadores en Boecillo (Valladolid) y factura unos 75 millones en la Comunidad y, según De Francisco, hay un área donde puede haber un importante campo de crecimiento y la tecnología de la compañía puede aportar soluciones a través de su Plan de Desarrollo Tecnológico del Agua, dedicado al ciclo integral del líquido elemento.

Por ello, entre los objetivos con los que cuenta en la Comunidad también, además de alcanzar un 50 por ciento de participación en el mercado tecnológico del agua, pretende potenciar y consolidar, junto con las administraciones públicas, la reutilización de aguas residuales.

De la misma forma, pretende introducirse en la automatización de redes de distribución para control de fugas y gestión de la demanda, modernización de regadíos y dar una respuesta tecnológica para un desarrollo sostenible.

Siemens ha agrupado todas sus tecnologías de este sector tras la adquisición de empresas especializadas del sector como US Filter, Sernaggioto y Chemitreat, en su nueva Unidad del Agua.

DIFUSIÓN DE SUS SOLUCIONES.

La Unidad del Agua se presentó en el transcurso de unas jornadas organizadas por la compañía y que han convocado a todos los sectores -administración, clientes, suministradores- implicados en este tema.

Los responsables de esta Unidad señalaron que Castilla y León es un mercado con un gran número de posibilidades donde hay previstas importantes inversiones en materia hídrica.

El Plan de Desarrollo Tecnológico del Agua se caracteriza por el compromiso de Siemens con un desarrollo sostenible. En este sentido, todas las actuaciones de la compañía estarán destinadas a favorecer importantes ahorros energéticos que pueden rondar el 30 por ciento, reducir los lodos en un 70, los productos químicos en casi un tercio y minimizar el espacio necesario para la instalación de los equipos.

Estas tecnologías se centran en campos como la potabilización, depuración, reutilización y desalación del agua, donde Siemens aporta su experiencia en proyectos de envergadura, como la desaladora más grande de Europa (Valdelentisco, Murcia) o su participación en algunas de las principales grandes ciudades del mundo como Pekín, Nueva York, Los Ángeles o Londres, entre otras.

Por otro lado, Siemens ofrece tecnología para realizar un control más eficiente de las fugas y gestión de la demanda, que permite realizar una gestión más eficaz del agua, que puede suponer hasta un 50 por ciento de las pérdidas.

En línea con el Plan de Choque de regadíos, Siemens cuenta con la tecnología necesaria para su automatización, lo que permite un aumento de la eficacia y eficiencia de estos sistemas.

Fruto de este compromiso, Siemens Renting tiene sistemas de financiación para infraestructuras en este sector, que se adaptan a las necesidades de los promotores tanto públicos como privados.

----------


## ben-amar

Todabía hay demasiadas poblaciones que no depuran sus aguas residuales.
Si se depuraran mas aguas no habría que extraer tanta agua de los ríos para el regadío.

----------


## Salut

^^ Pal caso, un caudal por el otro: si las aguas residuales se vierten al rio, y del río se extrae un caudal equivalente de agua limpia, es cuantitativamente igual que regar directamente con las residuales.

El problema es ante todo de calidad, medioambiental. Y normalmente no es porque no existan depuradoras de ningún tipo, sino porque estas tratan el agua insuficientemente (simple tratamiento primario).

También una parte importantísima de la contaminación es de origen difuso (agrario, ganadero, precipitación de contaminación atmosférica...), por lo que no hay depuradoras que valgan: *hay que actuar en origen*.

----------

